# ADA 30c "________" (unnamed currently)



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

my newest 30c layout:










i suppose this contributed somewhat to my inspiration (pic is not striaght because it hasnt been edited yet )


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet! I can see this looking really good in a couple of months.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

haha, thanks


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Woot! Nice new scape!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

that's great. nice fish selection. that biggest rock looks like it's just sitting on top of the gravel, but that will resolve once the _Hemianthus_ grows in.

hey i got your message about lily pipes. that project with the rimless tank is on hold right now so i don't know when i might think about that some more.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Woot! Nice new scape!


thanks, that means a lot comin from you cl!



hydrophyte said:


> that's great. nice fish selection. that biggest rock looks like it's just sitting on top of the gravel, but that will resolve once the _Hemianthus_ grows in.
> 
> hey i got your message about lily pipes. that project with the rimless tank is on hold right now so i don't know when i might think about that some more.


thanks hydrophyte! the hemianthus has barely grown at all in about almost a month, so i may just replace it with elatine triandra, bigger leaf, but a lot less demanding and a lot faster growing


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey fishman, great scape but I think it needs some touch ups. Your main stone sticks out to much giving it an unnatural look. You should try pushing it down more so it is in the Aqua soil. The photos you took really compliment your HC and Hair Grass, I love how dark green they are!!!roud:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish I COULD push it down more  the other rocks are like icebergs, more than half is under the AS, so the main rock is sitting on top of the others, so I can't push it down without moving the other rocks unfortunately


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree with Hydrophyte. I think once the hemianthus starts to take off and creates a carpet it'll cover the gap between the rock and soil. Other than that it looks great! I really like this scape


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

how about some specs on this lovely tank? XD


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice scape, kinda reminds me of my own 30C except with a slightly different rock layout (and the rock types). 
HC foreground and grassy backgrounds work really well in nano iwagumis.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thief said:


> Hey fishman, great scape but I think it needs some touch ups. Your main stone sticks out to much giving it an unnatural look. You should try pushing it down more so it is in the Aqua soil. The photos you took really compliment your HC and Hair Grass, I love how dark green they are!!!roud:





kcirtappatrick said:


> I agree with Hydrophyte. I think once the hemianthus starts to take off and creates a carpet it'll cover the gap between the rock and soil. Other than that it looks great! I really like this scape


also, once the plants grow between the rocks, the main stone will stick out less because the plants will add more flow between each rock.



kcirtappatrick said:


> how about some specs on this lovely tank? XD


12" cube tank
27w PC quad bulb fixture (i woudl say soon, but i wouldnt trust me on that, 6x 3w Cree LED fixture)
eheim 2213
excel dosing almost daily 
2 bottles DIY co2



@[email protected] said:


> nice scape, kinda reminds me of my own 30C except with a slightly different rock layout (and the rock types).
> HC foreground and grassy backgrounds work really well in nano iwagumis.


lol :hihi:


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I would recommend planting something like e tennelus around the main stone, a little bit taller grower to provide transition from the foreground to the background and also to cover up the "sitting on soil" effect. 

I don't have much feedback to give on the hardscape itself (which is a good thing, you did well in my humble opinion), other than perhaps because the stones themselves, while possessing interesting features don't have enough character to pull the scape together all by their lonesome, so some creative planting would go a very long way here, furthermore since the rocks are a bit bigger than normal you can get away with some taller growers without sacrificing rock impact which is again, a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

there is tenellus between the rocks, you cant see it yet though because i planted it between the rocks, it hasnt grown in yet.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Great start, fish. It's clean and elegant. Glad you're posting this in the Nano forum where there are people who can appreciate it beyond the "I can't believe you did that in something so small!" Nano tankers can appreciate this tank way beyond all that.

I'd give the HC a bit more time. Sometimes, it does take a long time to get going -- it took two months in one tank I did -- but once it does, I think the small and detailed leaves will be an awesome contrast to the comparatively smooth textures of your rocks. I'm not certain elatine triandra or Glosso could achieve this same effect. Be patient. I think it'll be worth it.

Plainsong. That's what I'd name it.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Great start, fish. It's clean and elegant. Glad you're posting this in the Nano forum where there are people who can appreciate it beyond the "I can't believe you did that in something so small!" Nano tankers can appreciate this tank way beyond all that.
> 
> I'd give the HC a bit more time. Sometimes, it does take a long time to get going -- it took two months in one tank I did -- but once it does, I think the small and detailed leaves will be an awesome contrast to the comparatively smooth textures of your rocks. I'm not certain elatine triandra or Glosso could achieve this same effect. Be patient. I think it'll be worth it.
> 
> Plainsong. That's what I'd name it.


thanks ugly! that means a lot coming from such a popular scaper like yourself! 

thanks for telling me about the HC, i thought it was just me not getting it to grow, it was starting to irritate me :hihi:

plainsong is a nice name lol, just like you i was thinking of the name to have something dealing with music, green note is a nice name, but i believe there is a store by that name somewhere in asia, lol


----------



## skye144 (Sep 16, 2008)

is that tuolumne meadows?


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow!! I love it!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

skye144 said:


> is that tuolumne meadows?


why yes it is lol went there a couple weeks ago



zerojoe0917 said:


> Wow!! I love it!!


thanks!


----------

